# Any Cool Crossbreeds?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering, but does anyone here cross breed their pigeons for fun? and if they do, could yall post some pics of the outcome and what breeds they are mixed with?

Thanks


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

i havnt crossbreeded but i've had a dove become a totally different color than the parents and grandparents turned out white with a bit of it of brown at the edge of his wings with one brown spot on his head 
the parents were tangerine


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is "Tootsie" (color of a tootsie roll!). She's a homer/tumbler cross, and one of my favorites. She was scalped as a baby and I had to hand raise her.
She has perfect little "bell bottoms"


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> This is "Tootsie" (color of a tootsie roll!). She's a homer/tumbler cross, and one of my favorites. She was scalped as a baby and I had to hand raise her.
> She has perfect little "bell bottoms"


AWWW.She's cute.Really neat looking.LOVE the bell bottoms.Can you say a real, bone-fide,free love,born hippy pigeon with bell bottoms.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I was considering a Tippler x Flying Flight x Racing Homer Cross.
I'm sure that It's possable, and most likely been done before, but I just can't see doing it on purpose.
My reasoning is, if it would have worked, there would be a lot of them around!

There are some very beautiful pigeons out there!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I tend to like fantail crosses, that mix can make some pretty birds.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a swift cock mated to one of my racing homers. They just laid their first egg yesterday. I am hoping for the best. Can't wait until hatch day.


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

msbird--great cross I aspecially like the feather leg pigeons, 
in the picture of the day post there is a pic towards the end of a faintail/capuchine mix type, or as someone said "fantasy" pigeons, i would like to have that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

romanallover said:


> msbird--great cross I aspecially like the feather leg pigeons,
> in the picture of the day post there is a pic towards the end of a faintail/capuchine mix type, or as someone said "fantasy" pigeons, i would like to have that.


Fantasy's are a cross between an Indian Fantail and something else - I don't know what. I think their beautiful! Here is a picture of one I took at a show, but he wouldn't turn around  His head is completely framed with backward, curled feathers...


----------



## Andy777 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi what happened with the cross that you did?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

*Interesting here are some of my crosses
*








Here is a young cross hen. Her father was a pure mookie, and her mother was a half homer/half roller. She really amazed me because she flew by her self all the way home from thirty miles. I thought since she is half mookie she would not be that agile in the air. She got used to flying because i began training her when she was young with my homers and now she can fly just as well as them.









Here is a young hen that has a black pied Homer cock father, and a blue bar wild hen mother. She is decent at flying.









Here is a young cock that has a blue bar, white flight, wild father, and a Black, feathered leg, homer hen mother.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Fantasy's are a cross between an Indian Fantail and something else - I don't know what. I think their beautiful! Here is a picture of one I took at a show, but he wouldn't turn around  His head is completely framed with backward, curled feathers...


Hello,

That is a beautiful bird. Indian Fantasies are crosses of Indian Fantail, Jacobin, and a Saint.

I would love to have some of those.


----------



## TeagerModena2020 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> Hey I was just wondering, but does anyone here cross breed their pigeons for fun? and if they do, could yall post some pics of the outcome and what breeds they are mixed with?
> 
> Thanks


 this is a Cross of a Red Ash Bar Tippler and a Yellow or Blonde Flight


----------

